# Can isopods kill orchids?



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I noticed that one of my orchids wasn't doing as well as the others. I have it placed in some of of the nooks and crannies of a piece of cork bark that makes up the background. 

I went poking around in some of the moss that is around the roots and saw a giant orange isopod run out. Later in the evening I saw another iso on a different orchid after the lights went out. 

One of my orchids bloomed a few days ago. Earlier today I noticed that the top half of the flower was missing. I'm a bit confused as to what I should do. 

I put quite a few fish flakes around on the substrate. However, these orchids are up on the background several inches above the ground. 

Any advice would be appreciated. I did quite a bit of searching but didn't find anything definite. Most of the threads I saw said isos wouldn't eat orchids unless they were decaying. I'm not sure what else it could be though. The orchids seem to do well other than what I think are isos damaging them.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

From the AOS website: Pill bugs and sow bugs are generally herbivores, feeding on the fungi and bacteria that infest dead and rotting vegetation. The damage caused to the roots of orchids and other plants by these pests comes from their munching on the fungi and microorganisms that inhabit the root surfaces. As they consume their desired food source, a certain amount of root tissue also gets chewed up.


----------



## spangberg82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Slugs love orchids flowers.

Sent from my wphone using Board Express


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

No. I have never had a isopod eat anything living. They might be eating the dead orchid roots. Orchid roots are very sensitive. You should not poke around the roots of any newly planted orchid. As for the flowers, once they bloom, they begin to die. Hence the isopods eating the dying flower.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

spangberg82 said:


> Slugs love orchids flowers.
> 
> Sent from my wphone using Board Express


Slugs are a different story. They fu#%ing eat everything.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I was told by Mike Rizzo that Isopods love jewel orchids & that they will destroy those plants.Im not sure if that translates to other orchids as well.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

One of my "dwarf" orchid leaves is a little chewed up. I recently moved it out of reach and it has new leaves budding now. It may not have been happy where it was before, but I think the isos are a little to blame. 

My jewel orchid is fine, however.


----------

